# Clip of my current exhaust.



## FoxyGTO (Feb 2, 2007)

Currently my 74 has straight pipe on her, I'm in debate and taking suggestions on the mufflers for the system.. I'm personally leaning towards two cherry bombs.

Click here to see Video

I didn't give the goat too much on the revving, I let her warm up and mostly just wanting to see how she ran as it had been a year since she was last started.

It is a little long, the reason why is it is a joke with my friends about videos being too long. lol

Edit:

Didn't see there was a section for video files, my mistake.


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

Are you sure you wanna get your exhaust fixed? Not to be mean but I think that thing is runing on 5 cylinders OK maybe six but Im pretty sure it would benefit from a tune up


----------



## FoxyGTO (Feb 2, 2007)

All of the cylinders are firing, the timing is alittle off. I mostly nabbed this video while I was getting ready to drive the car into the shop so I can primer while I fix the rust.

The carb needs a rebuild, part of why no higher rpm's get to be heard and the camera doesn't do full justice to the sound of the car, but other then that she fired up right off the bat no fighting or anything.


----------

